# Chadlite to Normie DESCENSION by GYMCELLING don't fall for GYMCELLING meme.



## LocalDanger (Jul 25, 2021)

Look at this guy. He is completely poisoned and destroyed by GYMCELLING idiocy.

Look at him when he just started working out at 2:38. Lean irl chadlite potential JB slayer with status or social circle. Lean JB appeal body and face.

Then look at him by the end of the video. When he started bulking. Bloated mess with zero JB appeal. This is what falling for GYMCELLING meme and what men tell you to do is retarded. Just workout and stay lean always bulking is for appeal to other men of roasties. Jbs hate that.

He lost time descending while he could have slayed jbs

Jfl at his autism and delusion thinking he absolutely ascneded.


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 25, 2021)

more like bulking meme, gymcelling is legit.


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 25, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> more like bulking meme, gymcelling is legit.


Well kind of GYMCELLING overall. I mean what it stands for. But if you mean lifting = GYMCELLING then yeah I agree just I think GYMCELLING is more about building big muscles no matter what. 

Because you need to bulk to build muscle after some time. But you don't need big muscles at all. Just do bodyweight or some lifting to have definition. And maintain that lean body with good muscle definition for JB appeal. Jbs hate huge muscles


----------



## Deleted member 6306 (Jul 25, 2021)

He's ascended but he's also bloated, he needs to stop bulking


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Well kind of GYMCELLING overall. I mean what it stands for. But if you mean lifting = GYMCELLING then yeah I agree just I think GYMCELLING is more about building big muscles no matter what.
> 
> Because you need to bulk to build muscle after some time. But you don't need big muscles at all. Just do bodyweight or some lifting to have definition. And maintain that lean body with good muscle definition for JB appeal. Jbs hate huge muscles


If you back it up like that, i don't argue.


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Jul 25, 2021)

Keep coping he look dom and masc now ideal


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Jul 25, 2021)

Also lol at "chadlite"


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 25, 2021)

Monk said:


> Keep coping he look dom and masc now ideal


Cope he looked like boyband irl chadlite in terms of JB appeal.

Now he has normie tier JB appeal


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Cope he looked like boyband irl chadlite in terms of JB appeal.
> 
> Now he has normie tier JB appeal


dont mind him, he is a deadbeat with no mates


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 25, 2021)

did the gym masculinize his face? Looks wider ngl


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 25, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> did the gym masculinize his face? Looks wider ngl


Probably bulking so more bloat


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 25, 2021)

So? When he is gonna cut his face will return to normal


----------



## Doober (Jul 25, 2021)

These fake natties are really dramatizing to hide the obvious


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jul 25, 2021)

Doober said:


> These fake natties are really dramatizing to hide the obvious


MPMD deemed him natty. But he has great genetics and did calisthenics and leaned out for 1-2yrs b4 weight training


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 25, 2021)

Doober said:


> These fake natties are really dramatizing to hide the obvious


He looks natty.


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 25, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> So? When he is gonna cut his face will return to normal


His body has bloated vibe when he was lean he had JB appeal like skinny build. Which requires little muscles but very defined instead of big muscles which are better for more bloated intimidating look. But not good for JB appeal. Bodybuilder types even when at sub 5 still have that look to them that prime jbs don't like


----------



## Doober (Jul 25, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> He looks natty.


He looks like any one of my bros that cycled dbol. Keep in mind the video is a curated chronology


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Look at this guy. He is completely poisoned and destroyed by GYMCELLING idiocy.
> 
> Look at him when he just started working out at 2:38. Lean irl chadlite potential JB slayer with status or social circle. Lean JB appeal body and face.
> 
> ...



his looks don't look any better or worse, he was never anywhere near chadlite and he looks that way because he's fat and bloated. 
JFL at you if you think bitches like twink bodies. They like gymmaxxed guys but he has to be HANDSOME to begin with. 

gym body is always a plus you retard.


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 25, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> did the gym masculinize his face? Looks wider ngl


yes it does do that.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 25, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> yes it does do that.



dont think i want to make my face even wider jfl.


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 25, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> more like bulking meme, gymcelling is legit.


anybody who doesn't know this is retarded and looking for any excuse they can to be lazy.


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 25, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> dont think i want to make my face even wider jfl.


it won't really happen over night it only happens when you're HUGE with decently high BF


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Well kind of GYMCELLING overall. I mean what it stands for. But if you mean lifting = GYMCELLING then yeah I agree just I think GYMCELLING is more about building big muscles no matter what.
> 
> Because you need to bulk to build muscle after some time. But you don't need big muscles at all. Just do bodyweight or some lifting to have definition. And maintain that lean body with good muscle definition for JB appeal. Jbs hate huge muscles


just do body weight bro, just look like twink bro. women love men with the same body as them


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 25, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> just do body weight bro, just look like twink bro. women love men with the same body as them


Jfl jbs love lean body with clear muscle definition not bodybuilding types which are bloated mess to them


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Jfl jbs love lean body with clear muscle definition not bodybuilding types which are bloated mess to them


Bodybuilding people aren't bloated because they're putting on muscle... They're bloated because they are fat and lazy...


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 25, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> Bodybuilding people aren't bloated because they're putting on muscle... They're bloated because they are fat and lazy...


Give example of what is perfect JB appeal body to you then?


----------



## Deleted member 14561 (Jul 25, 2021)

keep coping for gullible ADHD jb's and he wasnt chadlite for sure he descended because of his shit frame gymcelling is cope only for lazy gay cuck like you if your tall+normie face+decent frame gymceling is always legit


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 25, 2021)

subhuman pakicel said:


> keep coping for gullible ADHD jb's and he wasnt chadlite for sure he descended because of his shit frame gymcelling is cope only for lazy gay cuck like you if your tall+normie face+decent frame gymceling is always legit


So you admit he lost JB appeal and then say I'm coping? Ok


----------



## Deleted member 14561 (Jul 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> So you admit he lost JB appeal and then say I'm coping? Ok


this forum sometime over exaggerate jb appeal thats what i meant and he shouldnt gymmaxx because of his shitt frame


----------



## TITUS (Jul 25, 2021)

Keep coping, once he starts losing bodyfat he will slap your face and fuck your mom and your oneitis.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Well kind of GYMCELLING overall. I mean what it stands for. But if you mean lifting = GYMCELLING then yeah I agree just I think GYMCELLING is more about building big muscles no matter what.
> 
> Because you need to bulk to build muscle after some time. But you don't need big muscles at all. Just do bodyweight or some lifting to have definition. And maintain that lean body with good muscle definition for JB appeal. Jbs hate huge muscles


You are delusional, i had underage girls calling me handsome when i was on roids and had popping delts and traps.


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 25, 2021)

TITUS said:


> You are delusional, i had underage girls calling me handsome when i was on roids and had popping delts and traps.


Show pics of body ? I can tell if what you say is legit quickly. 

They were probably low tier whores or basement tales


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 25, 2021)

subhuman pakicel said:


> this forum sometime over exaggerate jb appeal thats what i meant and he shouldnt gymmaxx because of his shitt frame


Exaggerate? Elab what do you mean by that


----------



## CFW432 (Jul 25, 2021)

Why are young guys so behind on what jbs really want. They all want tall, skinny but at the same time athletic body, full heads of hair, white guys with good jawlines. Thats, you dont need to blow yourself up to an ogre.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 25, 2021)

This mfer fell for the bulking meme, just be lean and cut and that's all you need


----------



## TITUS (Jul 25, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Show pics of body ? I can tell if what you say is legit quickly.
> 
> They were probably low tier whores or basement tales


Im not on roids right now, i was 97 kilos back then and im 86-88 now. Now girls just come to say hi while at the pool, if i was on roids they would accidentally trip and land on my dick.


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 25, 2021)

RoBobaFett999 said:


> This mfer fell for the bulking meme, just be lean and cut and that's all you need


you can gain muscle while being lean anyways. it's not hard.


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 28, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Bodybuilder types even when at sub 5 still have that look to them that prime jbs don't like



Fucking cope. Unless you want to slay literal children, foids want a big rugby jock, not some twink-pop faggot. The guy ascended massively. He actually became a man.
Just lol at the testosterone levels of this forum. Soon you'll start injecting estrogen because that's what muh prime JBs want.


----------



## LocalDanger (Jul 28, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> Fucking cope. Unless you want to slay literal children, foids want a big rugby jock, not some twink-pop faggot. The guy ascended massively. He actually became a man.
> Just lol at the testosterone levels of this forum. Soon you'll start injecting estrogen because that's what muh prime JBs want.


Lol calling prime 14-15 year old post puberty girls children while they are peak jfl


----------



## homesick (Jul 29, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> Fucking cope. Unless you want to slay literal children, foids want a big rugby jock, not some twink-pop faggot. The guy ascended massively. He actually became a man.
> Just lol at the testosterone levels of this forum. Soon you'll start injecting estrogen because that's what muh prime JBs want.


Big muscles makes u more respected among other men, not necessarily women. Yes older women _usually _prefer bigger muscles / more masculine traits. But 18-22 year old foids, not so much.


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 29, 2021)

homesick said:


> Big muscles makes u more respected among other men, not necessarily women.



it gets you respect from both.
Women aren’t into the twinks that autistic PSL teens masurbate to here.
Go to any party setting and the biggest slayers will always be juiced up rugby players.
Prettyboy twinks do good in their teenage years but they will get outslayed every time by a buff guy even if his face isn’t as “pretty”.


----------



## Deleted member 14682 (Jul 29, 2021)

And yeah, the guy in OP video overdid it with the bulk but you can get that big without adding and noticeable amount of fat to your face.


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 31, 2021)

Moeggels said:


> Fucking cope. Unless you want to slay literal children, foids want a big rugby jock, not some twink-pop faggot. The guy ascended massively. He actually became a man.
> Just lol at the testosterone levels of this forum. Soon you'll start injecting estrogen because that's what muh prime JBs want.


it doesnt make any logic for any foid to not want ONS with a jacked guy 
pretty bois are for cucked beta LTRs for her to show you off to her friends and family, like a trophy
therefore jacked wins becasue who the hell wants LTR in 2021 and to be a beta
oh nevermind, this forum does


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 31, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> yes it does do that.



arent those guys like over 40 yrs old in the pics srs? if you think they dont mogg 90% of men(were approaching 50% overweight in men worldwide- at 40 i can bet its much higher) at that age your straight up delusional


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 31, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> Bodybuilding people aren't bloated because they're putting on muscle... They're bloated because they are fat and lazy...


THIIIIS; usually they just roid and ignore their diet or some shit lol


----------



## Gestapo (Jul 31, 2021)

Another day another anti-gym thread when will this forum stop coping so hard?


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 31, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> THIIIIS; usually they just roid and ignore their diet or some shit lol


IDK why it seems to be so confusing to people. Muscle is muscle and fat is fat.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 31, 2021)

Depends on the face whether to gymcel or not, anybody with more ogre or bigger feature like me should gymcel


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 31, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Give example of what is perfect JB appeal body to you then?


----------



## Raddemon (Jul 31, 2021)

cope op cause he literally statusmaxxed and now appeals to more women outside his vicinity


----------



## loksr (Aug 8, 2021)

“muh jb appeal” jfl stop wanting to fuck kids, early 20s is ideal unless you’re a little ass kid yourself

but anyway, working out is a good thing, just don’t bulk like a retard. When girls say they want “big” they’re talking about height and frame (bones) not bodybuilt muscles


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 8, 2021)

loksr said:


> “muh jb appeal” jfl stop wanting to fuck kids, early 20s is ideal unless you’re a little ass kid yourself
> 
> but anyway, working out is a good thing, just don’t bulk like a retard. When girls say they want “big” they’re talking about height and frame (bones) not bodybuilt muscles


When cope is too strong. You legit believe that 🤣? No you don't you cope.

There was a study that literally showed that man prefer 14-16 year olds the most out of ay age if given a chance. It's just that most other studies are cucked and don't dare to go there. But in places like this with zero care for political correctness bullshit you can clearly also see that what man truly want shows


----------



## loksr (Aug 8, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> When cope is too strong. You legit believe that 🤣? No you don't you cope.
> 
> There was a study that literally showed that man prefer 14-16 year olds the most out of ay age if given a chance. It's just that most other studies are cucked and don't dare to go there. But in places like this with zero care for political correctness bullshit you can clearly also see that what man truly want shows


Chomos should be put down like the dogs you are.
I vomit at the thought of fucking a 14 year old child jfl just rope you actual freak

incels want to fuck kids cause they have little dicks and think a kid will be less brutal with them (less experience = less competition, in your head only tbh)
It stems from a DEEP insecurity and inferiority complex, these are facts and not up for debate.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 8, 2021)

loksr said:


> Chomos should be put down like the dogs you are.
> I vomit at the thought of fucking a 14 year old child jfl just rope you actual freak
> 
> incels want to fuck kids cause they have little dicks and think a kid will be less brutal with them (less experience = less competition, in your head only tbh)
> It stems from a DEEP insecurity and inferiority complex, these are facts and not up for debate.


Facts and not up for debate are you legit retarded.

Only facts here are that study showed man feel the most attracted to 14-16 year old girls. And places that don't give a shit politically or whatever like this show what men want too when uncensored.

So who is speaking actual facts. Imagine being suprised at this and larping and virtue signaling in a place like here.And who is being butt hurt while coping?


----------



## loksr (Aug 8, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Facts and not up for debate are you legit retarded.
> 
> Only facts here are that study showed man feel the most attracted to 14-16 year old girls. And places that don't give a shit politically or whatever like this show what men want too when uncensored.
> 
> So who is speaking actual facts. Imagine being suprised at this and larping and virtue signaling in a place like here.And who is being butt hurt while coping?


the fact that you're going "a study showed that..." while simultaneously saying "well most studies are bluepilled obviously!!!" proves that you're full of shit and that the vast majority of men are NOT fucking pedophiles jfl (if you need a study to tell you that you're an actual social reject subhuman and you need to take yourself out of this world ASAP.)

You're literally saying "well most studies show that men aren't pedophiles .... but I choose to believe this one from pedophiles-r-us.blogspot.ru that says most men ARE pedophiles instead!"

Why are incel subhumans always trying to pretend that they aren't freaks? Why are you guys always trying to pretend that most men struggle like you do? that most men are freaks like you are? it's not reality, you are coping. YOU are a freak, YOU are disgusting, YOU are a social reject, YOU have disgusting retarded beliefs, it's all on YOU, not anybody else, live with it or rope.

there's absolutely not a chance in hell that you aren't shitposting, you are 100% shitposting


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> the fact that you're going "a study showed that..." while simultaneously saying "well most studies are bluepilled obviously!!!" proves that you're full of shit and that the vast majority of men are NOT fucking pedophiles jfl (if you need a study to tell you that you're an actual social reject subhuman and you need to take yourself out of this world ASAP.)
> 
> You're literally saying "well most studies show that men aren't pedophiles .... but I choose to believe this one from pedophiles-r-us.blogspot.ru that says most men ARE pedophiles instead!"
> 
> ...


I'm not shit posting wtf. I wouldn't make clear arguments if I was shit posting you virtue signaling retard. Why you act like people don't say this and provide evidence all the time.

You would understand a reason why i said most studies are bluepilled if you weren't so painfully low iq. I literally explained it in the reply. It's because no study other than that one was done like that since it's too dangerous and no one wants to mess with that. There is a graph posted here from actual study done on healthy non pedo random males that shows man feel most attraction toward 14-15 year old girls and then it drops off slightly when 16 and then drops more and more.

But you can't cope with that since you can't get jbs. I can bet in milion that if hot 14 year old jb flirted with you and was down for sex and you knew no one would found out all that bullshit wanna have moral high ground would fly out of the window.

But virtue signaling coper like you can't admit that. You can only missinterpret what I said so you can cope since you don't have actual factual contra evidence. No studies nothing. While I actually provide study's. Defend your position in front of everyone if you want to prove we are freaks that should kill ourselves retard. But provide good argument give studies that include 14-16 group while males prefer early 20s so you can actually end us but let me guess you can't low IQ wanna be nun. You can just rage and insult and mostly cope.So stfu


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> the fact that you're going "a study showed that..." while simultaneously saying "well most studies are bluepilled obviously!!!" proves that you're full of shit and that the vast majority of men are NOT fucking pedophiles jfl (if you need a study to tell you that you're an actual social reject subhuman and you need to take yourself out of this world ASAP.)
> 
> You're literally saying "well most studies show that men aren't pedophiles .... but I choose to believe this one from pedophiles-r-us.blogspot.ru that says most men ARE pedophiles instead!"
> 
> ...


So here is a study for coping cucks like you who didn't see it. I can provide pdf of study too


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> He looks natty.



naw hes definitely on some roids.

The steroid look is always easy to see, the lats on this guy gives it away. This thread should be renames dont use roids, it bloats u and ages u. Natty lifting for a year then cutting to 12% BF is all u need




loksr said:


> the fact that you're going "a study showed that..." while simultaneously saying "well most studies are bluepilled obviously!!!" proves that you're full of shit and that the vast majority of men are NOT fucking pedophiles jfl (if you need a study to tell you that you're an actual social reject subhuman and you need to take yourself out of this world ASAP.)
> 
> You're literally saying "well most studies show that men aren't pedophiles .... but I choose to believe this one from pedophiles-r-us.blogspot.ru that says most men ARE pedophiles instead!"
> 
> ...



Also cringe dude, just stop posting, u dont even know what the word pedophile means. Of course women peak 14-16 dumb fucking retard

The two tightest best girls I ever fucked out of the over 150 were both 15/16 years old


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> naw hes definitely on some roids.
> 
> The steroid look is always easy to see, the lats on this guy gives it away. This thread should be renames dont use roids, it bloats u and ages u. Natty lifting for a year then cutting to 12% BF is all u need
> 
> ...


Both were when you were teen or were you so based to pull it off in Minecraft after looksmaxing (you were 17 after looksmaxing ofc)?


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Both were when you were teen or were you so based to pull it off in Minecraft after looksmaxing (you were 17 after looksmaxing ofc)?


it was in a jurisdiction where it was legal


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> it was in a jurisdiction where it was legal


Damn so based legit don't give a shit legend in my eyes I don't care what this plus pill npc retard I argued with says.

You mean in America but isn't lowest there 16?

Plus I'm surprised you were able to pull it off even with your looks since npc and female hive mind considers it super non nt. I'm younger than you and still unable to pull it off?Also legal here

Btw why don't you do it more often if it feels so much better wouldn't it be best decision ?


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> So here is a study for coping cucks like you who didn't see it. I can provide pdf of study too


That graph is fabricated and doesn't reflect the study IIRC.

These are better to use:


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> Chomos should be put down like the dogs you are.
> I vomit at the thought of fucking a 14 year old child jfl just rope you actual freak
> 
> incels want to fuck kids cause they have little dicks and think a kid will be less brutal with them (less experience = less competition, in your head only tbh)
> It stems from a DEEP insecurity and inferiority complex, these are facts and not up for debate.


The first time I've seen Amnesia put a negative react on a post.

You know your made a negative IQ post when that happens.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> That graph is fabricated and doesn't reflect the study IIRC.
> 
> These are better to use:


Well it still sayz same thing I did so what's your point bro? 

I'm still right


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Well it still sayz same thing I did so what's your point bro?
> 
> I'm still right


I'm saying that you may not be using valid sources, which weakens your argument.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> I'm saying that you may not be using valid sources, which weakens your argument.


Oh ok then bro still ones you showed are valid and still support my argument from what I understand right?


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Oh ok then bro still ones you showed are valid and still support my argument from what I understand right?


I'm too lazy to read the entire argument, I just saw that old graph linked. It's well-supported that women reach peak desirability to men around the same time they hit diminishing returns on sexual development (15-16).


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> I'm too lazy to read the entire argument, I just saw that old graph linked. It's well-supported that women reach peak desirability to men around the same time they hit diminishing returns on sexual development (15-16).


Well I argued 14-15 is peak and it seems to be supported. Like even here people seem to desire that age range the most overall


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Well I argued 14-15 is peak and it seems to be supported. Like even here people seem to desire that age range the most overall


Women reach Tanner stage 5 (sexual maturation) at around 15, so that's why I argue 15-16. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanner_scale

This graph peaks at 14 though:





The only reason 14 would make sense is increased chance of paternity certainty. But I would argue that most women have not reached optimal fertility at that age.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Women reach Tanner stage 5 (sexual maturation) at around 15, so that's why I argue 15-16. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanner_scale
> 
> This graph peaks at 14 though:
> 
> ...


Why would you argue that they don't reach optimal fertility by 14 ? What do you base that on?

Secondly but then why 16 when they reach top at 15? Or did you mean to say that by 16 drop is so Insignificant that it's totally equal to 15 ?


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Why would you argue that they don't reach optimal fertility by 14 ? What do you base that on?
> 
> Secondly but then why 16 when they reach top at 15? Or did you mean to say that by 16 drop is so Insignificant that it's totally equal to 15 ?


Read the Wikipedia article:


> Sometime during Tanner 5, females stop growing and reach their adult height, usually this happens in their mid teens at 15 or 16 years for females.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Read the Wikipedia article:


Ok got you.

So you think 14 is just for that other real most of the time.

When does drop off after 15/16 starts in your opinion? Anything on that topic.Is 17 already slightly below?How do you explain drop off after 15/16?


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Ok got you.
> 
> So you think 14 is just for that other real most of the time.
> 
> When does drop off after 15/16 starts in your opinion? Anything on that topic.Is 17 already slightly below?How do you explain drop off after 15/16?


This is literally the most direct way of quantifying female fertility: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Non-Growing_Follicles.png


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> This is literally the most direct way of quantifying female fertility: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Non-Growing_Follicles.png


I'm legit giga low IQ at reading graphs bro.

Like I read it says women have it most as 1 year old .

I don't know how to read it properly.

Can you explain me what you wanted to say


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I'm legit giga low IQ at reading graphs bro.
> 
> Like I read it says women have it most as 1 year old .
> 
> ...


The ovarian reserve (remaining eggs) is at its maximum at birth. By age ~15, when women's bodies are effectively optimized for their first pregnancy, they have 55% of their reserve remaining. By 20; 35%. By 30; 10%.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> The ovarian reserve (remaining eggs) is at its maximum at birth. By age ~15, when women's bodies are effectively optimized for their first pregnancy, they have 55% of their reserve remaining. By 20; 35%. By 30; 10%.


Got you yeah then 15/16 brutally mogs any other age even more than I thought lol


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

Enigmatic93 said:


> The first time I've seen Amnesia put a negative react on a post.
> 
> You know your made a negative IQ post when that happens.


Imagine calling a post that says “pedophiles are disgusting” low iq

If i were you I’d be more worried about the most autistic chad on the forum publicly outing himself as a pedo tbh

This place is legitimately a pedophile safehaven, crazy shit, inceldom and pedophilia seem to go hand in hand.


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Got you yeah then 15/16 brutally mogs any other age even more than I thought lol


16 is fine and even legal in the majority of places.
14 is a child and you should be put down if you even consider it.


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> But you can't cope with that since you can't get jbs. I can bet in milion that if hot 14 year old jb flirted with you and was down for sex and you knew no one would found out all that bullshit wanna have moral high ground would fly out of the window.


Jfl imagine projecting your inceldom onto me. (Unlike you) I HAVE been hit on by 14 year olds before and it was the single most disgusting thing I’ve ever experienced because they look, sound and act like literal fucking children, you’re sitting there thinking they should be playing with fucking barbies, JFL at wanting to fuck THAT holy fuck you absolute degenerate.

16 is legal and fine, I personally prefer closer to my own age, feels fucking gross if they can’t even drink yet.

also you clowns need to stop calling everything “virtue signalling” YOU have disgusting thoughts, people who disagree with you are not virtue signalling, it’s just that you’re a little freak.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> Imagine calling a post that says “pedophiles are disgusting” low iq
> 
> If i were you I’d be more worried about the most autistic chad on the forum publicly outing himself as a pedo tbh
> 
> This place is legitimately a pedophile safehaven, crazy shit, inceldom and pedophilia seem to go hand in hand.


define the word pedophile cause u are using it a lot sou should know the definition


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> define the word pedophile cause u are using it a lot sou should know the definition


“Muh muh muh ephebophile ”
My advice to you, stop emulating incels.
To my knowledge you fuck almost exclusively late teens to early 20s, you of all people should be agreeing with me.
fucking a 14 year old is gross.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> “Muh muh muh ephebophile ”
> My advice to you, stop emulating incels.
> To my knowledge you fuck almost exclusively late teens to early 20s, you of all people should be agreeing with me.
> fucking a 14 year old is gross.


using the wrong word this whole time to try to shame men, low iq as i thought fucking kys u fucking faggot go back to reddit


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> using the wrong word this whole time to try to shame men, low iq as i thought fucking kys u fucking faggot go back to reddit


Jfl if it looks, acts and sounds like a child, you’re a pedophile if you fuck it. Nobody but incels separate the two terms, would it make you feel better if I said ephebophiles are disgusting freaks and you should all rope? Cause the result is the same. Imagine throwing around buzzphrases that neckbeards usually throw around.

“shame men” jfl you absolute abused dog, so fucking tortured by your autism and hermitdom that you simp for and give passes to ALL men regardless of their actions. That’s cope anyway, you just want to fuck children but have to settle for late teens/early 20s

remember how you’re an autistic hermit and you don’t like that? Here’s the first step, lose the urge to fuck kids


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> Jfl if it looks, acts and sounds like a child, you’re a pedophile if you fuck it. Nobody but incels separate the two terms, would it make you feel better if I said ephebophiles are disgusting freaks and you should all rope? Cause the result is the same. Imagine throwing around buzzphrases that neckbeards usually throw around.
> 
> “shame men” jfl you absolute abused dog, so fucking tortured by your autism and hermitdom that you simp for and give passes to ALL men regardless of their actions. That’s cope anyway, you just want to fuck children but have to settle for late teens/early 20s
> 
> remember how you’re an autistic hermit and you don’t like that? Here’s the first step, lose the urge to fuck kids


Time to dismantle this clown once again.

Why do you draw a aline and say muh 16 is fine but 14 and 15 kill yourself muh pedophiles aaaaaa.

Let me guess it's because you are programed cuck there can be no other exploration retard. Which is just normie hive mind virtue signaling nothing else.

Only other exploration possible is body development but 15 is ideal for pregnancy sometimes even 14. By 15 females are fully developed, still most fertile brutally mogging any other age in ovaries eggs remaining and thus ideal for reproduction. Jfl at your early 20s are ideal when they already lost most of their eggs low IQ cuck. When will you accept reality coping virtue signaling because that's what you are low IQ monkey.

And most importantly why is this cuck ignoring all the studies I posted and discussion I had above this proving jbs are ideal. Whole reason why I'm destroying him in this argument is because I provide actual evidence while saying that he just emotionally reacts from cope overdose. And what's this clowns reaction? To continue his emotional ramblinigs jfl at him thinking he will here show us how we are "disquasting degenerate pedophiles" while he just showed how utterly low IQ he is and he just strengthened our points and arguments


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Time to dismantle this clown once again.
> 
> Why do you draw a aline and say muh 16 is fine but 14 and 15 kill yourself muh pedophiles aaaaaa.
> 
> ...


Above you were told 16 and agreed with it, now you still attempt to argue for 14 while giving hints that you’re going to keep bumping the age up by 1 until somebody normal agrees with you.

not a single thing I’ve said has strengthened your argument even slightly, in fact you stopped having an argument the minute you basically said “all men want 14 year olds!!! Even though most studies don’t agree but I found one that does so all the others are bluepilled!!!!” That destroyed any chance you had of making a point. Don’t call others low iq if you’re a retarded mouthbreather.

the reason 16 is acceptable is because of body development and more mind development. Just because you look on tik tok and see the most frauded 14 year olds imaginable doesn’t mean the average 14 year old doesn’t look and act like an actual child. Nothing to do with “conditioning” jfl, incel cope.

again with “muh muh passing on my genes muh eggs” holy fuck it’s always the most genetic fucking dead ends that focus on that nonsense. You are not normal, you are autistic, if you had a normal friend they would leave you in a heartbeat once they found out how much of a little freak you are.

Social rejects grouping together to discuss how badly you want to fuck kids (again because of 1. Insecurity (you think they’ll be less judgmental, lol cope, they’ll be more judgmental because they’re comparing you to FANTASIES) and 2. You missed out on muh teen love hahahaha

normal men want to fuck women in their early 20s throughout their lives, maybe I’ll give you studies later when I’m not on my phone, but I really don’t have to give you studies to tell you that the majority of men don’t want to fuck 14 year old children, that’s insanely fucking young. I don’t give a shit about the actual IDEAL age, you’re just not allowed to cope that the average man is a pedo like you are jfl 14 years old

btw the only thing you’ve ever dismantled in your life is your lego collection, stop coping


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> Above you were told 16 and agreed with it, now you still attempt to argue for 14 while giving hints that you’re going to keep bumping the age up by 1 until somebody normal agrees with you.
> 
> not a single thing I’ve said has strengthened your argument even slightly, in fact you stopped having an argument the minute you basically said “all men want 14 year olds!!! Even though most studies don’t agree but I found one that does so all the others are bluepilled!!!!” That destroyed any chance you had of making a point. Don’t call others low iq if you’re a retarded mouthbreather.
> 
> ...


Not 16 but we co concluded 15 is absolute prime you low IQ monkey. You can't even read if was at begining and then we concluded it's 15. While also 14 could fall in same category of equally ideal if developed a bit earlier which happens a lot of times. But let's say 15 it's just one year older than 14 which is "muh little child" that sucks dicks of chads on teen parties jfl at this abused dog.

No I said there are no studys that are not blue pilled that shows early 20s mog 15 year olds. You know why you stupid fucktard? Because they are afraid to put illegal age there. That's why they are blue pilled I can't believe how you can be this stupid.

Reason why you strengthened mine argument and argument of all based jb lovers not even that based man who don't deny their desires and truth. Is because you act and write arguments based on emotions and muh fear everyone think it's bad instead of facts.

I provided whole argument backed up by science and facts on why 15 year olds are ideal it's a biological fact. Plus they are low body count and sometimes even virgins on top of that something every non coping male desires.Your muh degenerates isn't that. What's your argument "muh children" low IQ cope. And "muh other man wouldn't approve" social conditioning beta behavior and overall scared little bitch. That's what that is.

Let me guess, why you haven't posted study right this moment to prove us all wrong. Because you searched it up and haven't found anything to support your coping claims.Not muh phoneeee. 

We are still waiting to factual response on why early 20s mog "children" or rather prime women


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Not 16 but we co concluded 15 is absolute prime you low IQ monkey. You can't even read if was at begining and then we concluded it's 15. While also 14 could fall in same category of equally ideal if developed a bit earlier which happens a lot of times. But let's say 15 it's just one year older than 14 which is "muh little child" that sucks dicks of chads on teen parties jfl at this abused dog.


he said 15-16. You jumped on 15 because you're a pedophile. It's sad that you don't even realize how stupid you are to be honest, you're actually completely unaware how much of a stupid freak you are, you just keep clinging to this dream that the average man is a pedophile like you.


LocalDanger said:


> No I said there are no studys that are not blue pilled that shows early 20s mog 15 year olds. You know why you stupid fucktard? Because they are afraid to put illegal age there. That's why they are blue pilled I can't believe how you can be this stupid.


"Every study that agrees with me is true. Every study that disagrees with me is bluepilled" you're a mouthbreather, rope.


LocalDanger said:


> Reason why you strengthened mine argument and argument of all based jb lovers not even that based man who don't deny their desires and truth. Is because you act and write arguments based on emotions and muh fear everyone think it's bad instead of facts.


"muh emotions muh muh muh" see above, mouthbreather.


LocalDanger said:


> I provided whole argument backed up by science and facts on why 15 year olds are ideal it's a biological fact. Plus they are low body count and sometimes even virgins on top of that something every non coping male desires.Your muh degenerates isn't that. What's your argument "muh children" low IQ cope. And "muh other man wouldn't approve" social conditioning beta behavior and overall scared little bitch. That's what that is.


"low body count and virgins" do you know why you care about that to such an obsessive level? because you're desperately afraid of being compared to other men, because you know you're bottom tier. But I promise you if you ever got the chance to fuck one (you won't) you'd find out that they're comparing you to fantasies in their head and they'd be much more brutal to you than anyone else.

It's not about other men not approving jfl only you care about being a little dog, it's about being normal, I fucking HATE freaks and social rejects, you all disgust me.


LocalDanger said:


> Let me guess, why you haven't posted study right this moment to prove us all wrong. Because you searched it up and haven't found anything to support your coping claims.Not muh phoneeee.


Big cope. You're the one always talking about "bluepilled studies" so clearly you've found MOSTLY studies supporting MY side.


LocalDanger said:


> We are still waiting to factual response on why early 20s mog "children" or rather prime women











Two graphs add evidence to the theory that men keep chasing after young women


Brilliant.




metro.co.uk




here's a "muh bluepilled" one that shows men like women in their early 20s as a NEGATIVE. Virtue signalling a NEGATIVE?









You're strongest at 25 and most attractive to the opposite sex at 23… This is the age you peak at everything in your life


EVER wondered what age you will be most attractive to the opposite sex or when your brain power will peak? There’s a time for everything and the different peaks stretch from our early years right i…




www.thesun.co.uk




Yet another one painting it as a negative, virtue signalling a negative again. These articles are literally trying to demonize men, you think they wouldn't tell the truth if the results came out pedophilic?!









When Are Women At Their Most Attractive?


Men and women look their best in their thirties, experts say




www.marieclaire.co.uk




here's one that I would ACTUALLY call cope and virtue signalling, women most attractive at 30? (x) doubt.

that's the best you're going to get right at this minute, that's the extent of the effort I'm willing to put in. I didn't even have to send anything, YOU are the one claiming MOST studies you can find on this are bluepilled.

Normal teenage boys want to fuck women in their early 20s
normal old men want to fuck women in their early 20s
literally everyone wants to fuck women in their early 20s


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> he said 15-16. You jumped on 15 because you're a pedophile. It's sad that you don't even realize how stupid you are to be honest, you're actually completely unaware how much of a stupid freak you are, you just keep clinging to this dream that the average man is a pedophile like you.
> 
> "Every study that agrees with me is true. Every study that disagrees with me is bluepilled" you're a mouthbreather, rope.
> 
> ...


Wait no way you can be this retarded it can't be possible.

Do you see you absolute low iq coping cuck that the graph you provided doesn't go below 18 which was my whole fucking point entire time jfl  you can't be this low IQ.

We arrived at 15 as most ideal rather than 16 you low IQ smuck because we unlike you went through facts to arrive at conclusion. Which showed that 15 is most ideal.

For your second miserable point. Muh comparison wtf is even this shit you can't be this stupid you copium overdosing dog. "Yeah it's fine is she got railed by 100 dudes if she is loyal now and I'm not insecure like you incels to comapre haha right? Right?". It's undeniable biological fact that man like virgins more. The one supported by history and every society valued virginity since dawn of time. But but it's and incel cope. You can't make this shit up.

Now listen to this shit. He can't after arguing for so long and tying to show us all how much of a freaks we are put in the effort to show studies because "there are countless studies showing man perfer women in early 20s over 15" while calling me low IQ. It's weakest low IQ copout out there. So common dismantle us with studies like we dismantled you with biological undeniable facts. Show everyone who we are actually factually freaks and not based and supported by facts. Or keep coping but then don't pretend you are making an argument here


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Wait no way you can be this retarded it can't be possible.
> 
> Do you see you absolute low iq coping cuck that the graph you provided doesn't go below 18 which was my whole fucking point entire time jfl  you can't be this low IQ.


Like I said that's the most effort I'm going to put in right now.
So you're saying the men in those studies, upon seeing that the choices don't go below 18, chose to put early 20s as their ideal age instead of putting it at the lowest it goes? They chose to do that, eh? You're coping, you just keep coping and coping because you clearly are disgusted at yourself on some level for being a pedophile. Jfl at that logic "Well I can't put my REAL ideal age of 14.. better put 23 instead." over for your iq


LocalDanger said:


> We arrived at 15 as most ideal rather than 16 you low IQ smuck because we unlike you went through facts to arrive at conclusion. Which showed that 15 is most ideal.


you arrived at 15/16, it never changed from that. You're clinging to 15 because the younger the better for a freak such as yourself.
tbh you're probably one of those guys that already considers a 15 year old to be a "roastie" lmfao, we both know your heart is set on 14 which is the REAL problem. and yes a lot of development can happen in one year at that age, 16 is where it's for sure good for the vast majority of girls, that's why it's acceptable, 15 is like a coin toss whether you're fucking a child.


LocalDanger said:


> For your second miserable point. Muh comparison wtf is even this shit you can't be this stupid you copium overdosing dog. "Yeah it's fine is she got railed by 100 dudes if she is loyal now and I'm not insecure like you incels to comapre haha right? Right?". It's undeniable biological fact that man like virgins more. The one supported by history and every society valued virginity since dawn of time. But but it's and incel cope. You can't make this shit up.


Lol we see a lot of shit throughout history, a social reject freak like you would've been killed a long time ago, does that make it right? Jfl at imagining every girl is a giga whore, you're just proving how far removed from women you are and how little experience you actually have with them. Imagine basing your worldview on sluts with daddy issues and imagining that that's the average, no wonder you think the average guy is a pedophile


LocalDanger said:


> Now listen to this shit. He can't after arguing for so long and tying to show us all how much of a freaks we are put in the effort to show studies because "there are countless studies showing man perfer women in early 20s over 15" while calling me low IQ. It's weakest low IQ copout out there. So common dismantle us with studies like we dismantled you with biological undeniable facts. Show everyone who we are actually factually freaks and not based and supported by facts. Or keep coping but then don't pretend you are making an argument here


"muh muh low iq muh we dismantled you" you did not dismantle a single thing, I googled for 2 seconds and showed you studies that put it as early 20s. Men who want to fuck 14 year olds are not putting early 20s as their answer, they'd go for 18 as the lowest available, if most men wanted to fuck kids, all of these studies would have 18 as the final result, or at the very least certainly lower than shit like 23. It doesn't matter how much you cope with going "ha btfo!" like an incel, it's not reality, YOU like kids, MOST men do not like kids

Most fertile =\= most men's preference, especially when the difference in fertility between 16 and 20 would be negligible if there's any difference at all.
Go out on the street and ask men if they'd fuck a 14 year old, they'll all say no. "muh they're coping" when does it stop? what isn't coping? It's only not coping when it agrees with your worldview, do you understand how low iq that makes you?

and stop saying "we" it's really just you, you're the only one who's openly admitted to wanting to fuck 14 year old kids.
I only had to half ass and still gave you studies that put it at early 20s, I've skimmed tbh but all I've seen is fertility studies, no preference studies.

I'll put it this way though, if most men wanted to fuck 14 year olds, the legal age would NOT be 16/18 and pedophilia wouldn't be a crime, it's as simple as that in the real world, it's not debatable. inb4 "muh feminism did it" not reality, don't mouthbreathe subhuman

the actual truth is you're probably never going to find a preference study which either supports or denies your claims (even though let's be honest with ourselves I found several that you decided were cope because it benefits you even though the actual results don't align with that belief anyway), so the only thing you have is a study saying when women first become fertile (and 14 is still never supported even with that), and that's up against societal rules, societal norms, laws, and what the average man will say his preference is (which you will always claim is cope until it aligns with your own pedophilic preference) If men wanted to fuck kids, men would be fucking kids with 0 repercussions, that's how the world works and how the world has always worked.

Honestly for your sake I'm going to assume you're a child yourself and that you'll understand what I'm talking about when you get a bit older. Let's just hope you don't end up like that other legitimate chomo, though.  Just saw you're 23, absolutely over, don't catch a charge chomo it'll end poorly for you and you'll find out first hand what most men really think about chomos.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 9, 2021)

Lol


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> Like I said that's the most effort I'm going to put in right now.
> So you're saying the men in those studies, upon seeing that the choices don't go below 18, chose to put early 20s as their ideal age instead of putting it at the lowest it goes? They chose to do that, eh? You're coping, you just keep coping and coping because you clearly are disgusted at yourself on some level for being a pedophile. Jfl at that logic "Well I can't put my REAL ideal age of 14.. better put 23 instead." over for your iq
> 
> you arrived at 15/16, it never changed from that. You're clinging to 15 because the younger the better for a freak such as yourself.
> ...


These studies are bluepilled not done in right way. Jfl because of cucks like you who cope men supress and are afraid to put youngest age possible. You need to provide real based study that includes under 18 and doesn't give a shit. Not blue pilled cuck studies. But you can't provide I snce it doesn't exist as soon as it isn't bluepilled cope and dares to go below 18 truth shows. And btw these studies are not fertility only which is also key to my argument but show an actual preference for 15 year olds no 20+ raosties.

So on what is attraction based then on fertility you again I can't believe your IQ. Can you understand how retarded it is to call most fertile females children only freaks feel attraction to? You have to understand that. 

Difference insignificant and small? So 20+ precent more egss that 15 year old has over girl that just hit 20 is nothing.

Tossing a coin I you are fucking a child 
 after these facts. You realize how utterly idiotic and low IQ it sounds.


Not we only me? So im whole based forum?When cope is too strong. Amensia who has higher slay count in few years than you in your whole pathetic life who brutally mogs you in looks said it himself 15-16 mogged anything else he had sex with. How can you cope.


And the you poroceed to cope even harder with virginity. When will you accept that every society put value on virginity you utter coper not because of muh comparison you cuck but because it's biological fact since dawn of time that man like virgins. And I would be killed in past as a freak  when most men fucked and married 15 year olds. Before cucked soyboys like you who like to cope.

I get it you have to cope since you though you were getting cream of the crop with fucking females in early 20s while you were getting second grade trash when compared to jbs.

Ofc if you ask a men at street if they would prefer 15 year olds they say no. Due to fear social conditioning and coping like you.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> Like I said that's the most effort I'm going to put in right now.
> So you're saying the men in those studies, upon seeing that the choices don't go below 18, chose to put early 20s as their ideal age instead of putting it at the lowest it goes? They chose to do that, eh? You're coping, you just keep coping and coping because you clearly are disgusted at yourself on some level for being a pedophile. Jfl at that logic "Well I can't put my REAL ideal age of 14.. better put 23 instead." over for your iq
> 
> you arrived at 15/16, it never changed from that. You're clinging to 15 because the younger the better for a freak such as yourself.
> ...


Provide also reason why would men perfer 20+ roastie over 15 year old jbs? When 15 year old mogs in fertility plus is probably a virgin


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> These studies are bluepilled not done in right way. Jfl because of cucks like you who cope men supress and are afraid to put youngest age possible. You need to provide real based study that includes under 18 and doesn't give a shit. Not blue pilled cuck studies. But you can't provide I snce it doesn't exist as soon as it isn't bluepilled cope and dares to go below 18 truth shows. And btw these studies are not fertility only which is also key to my argument but show an actual preference for 15 year olds no 20+ raosties.
> 
> So on what is attraction based then on fertility you again I can't believe your IQ. Can you understand how retarded it is to call most fertile females children only freaks feel attraction to? You have to understand that.
> 
> ...


based and high iq post

cucks like him make it impossible for men to be honest in soyciety

th difference between 15/16 year olds i baanged vs just 18 year old or even 19 year old virgins still doesnt compare the older VIRGINS werent as tight as the 15/16 year olds and one of the 16 year olds wasnt even a virgin


in other words in my lived experience nothing came close to the tightness and overall turn on factor of the mid teen girls i banged, even virgins who were 18-20 years old didnt

girls go downhill so fucking fast after high school age. 18 year old girls these days especially are fucking old looking and haggard and worn out


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> These studies are bluepilled not done in right way. Jfl because of cucks like you who cope men supress and are afraid to put youngest age possible. You need to provide real based study that includes under 18 and doesn't give a shit. Not blue pilled cuck studies. But you can't provide I snce it doesn't exist as soon as it isn't bluepilled cope and dares to go below 18 truth shows. And btw these studies are not fertility only which is also key to my argument but show an actual preference for 15 year olds no 20+ raosties.
> 
> Ofc if you ask a men at street if they would prefer 15 year olds they say no. Due to fear social conditioning and coping like you.


There's no coping retard jfl at this projection  if I wanted jbs I could go out and get jbs so fucking easily you have no idea, I find the idea of it disgusting because I'm not a freak. The only time underaged girls are attractive is when they're so ridiculously frauded that they look like they're in their early 20s anyway, and if you're attracted to the ones that legitimately look like KIDS? neck yourself asap, subhuman.

you'd be killed for different reasons than your pedophilia btw, you're a freak in many many many ways I can tell, you would've been just as socially awkward and rejected back then as you are now, I promise.

I can't even begin to explain to you how absolutely retarded it is to go "well all the facts say it's this way... but since I like kids I just think they're all lying to themselves" absolutely asinine. I showed you the actual preferences that are in the early 20s, you don't get to just claim "men are obviously lying to themselves except for me" out of nowhere.









At What Age Are Women Most Fertile? - Lubbock, TX


Dr. Janelle Dorsett discusses the age at which women are most fertile so they can make decisions about family planning.




www.lubbockinfertility.com




here's one that says women are most fertile 7 years after their first menstruation






Age and female fertility - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





another one too, I'll find more as I go, but does that mean since these disagree with you and since fertility is the end all be all decider of attractiveness that you're wrong? it's also not even a uniform thing, so would that mean SOME women are more attractive at younger ages and SOME more attractive at slightly later ages?!






What is the peak fertility age for a woman? – MV-organizing.com







www.mvorganizing.org




this one says between late teens and late 20s, so is that the new ideal age then?









Biological Clock in Women: What to Know About Age and Fertility


The biological clock describes the pressure people may feel to get pregnant while at the peak of their reproductive years, before fertility declines.




www.healthline.com




this one says that the most fertile age isn't even actually DECIDED yet but that the consensus is in the 20s jfl

I can't even find a single one that says it's 16, let alone fucking 14, but they're all bluepilled right? obviously everyone is just lying and this is a huge conspiracy to make you look bad. Freak.




Amnesia said:


> based and high iq post
> 
> cucks like him make it impossible for men to be honest in soyciety
> 
> ...



lol shut up you autist, you have wet dreams about being NT, you've probably cried yourself to sleep before.
Go get therapy or some shit, you need it. Incel in chad body jfl. "everyone who disagrees with me is lying, everyone who agrees with me knows the REAL truth" You're a self-admitted actual societal reject in every way but you think THIS is the one thing that all those people who shit on you for actually agree with you on?


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> There's no coping retard jfl at this projection  if I wanted jbs I could go out and get jbs so fucking easily you have no idea, I find the idea of it disgusting because I'm not a freak. The only time underaged girls are attractive is when they're so ridiculously frauded that they look like they're in their early 20s anyway, and if you're attracted to the ones that legitimately look like KIDS? neck yourself asap, subhuman.
> 
> you'd be killed for different reasons than your pedophilia btw, you're a freak in many many many ways I can tell, you would've been just as socially awkward and rejected back then as you are now, I promise.
> 
> ...


You could get attractive jbs as htn maybe chadlite  stop coping you are in 20s and due to society pressure they would never go for someone that old you know it and you cope. Plus it's illegal and you are probably too high inhibiton to go for it so you also cope.

They never look like kids btw unless it's some rare cease of late development. They have big lips and developed bodies. And youthful glowing skin 20+ year old roasites can't ever have.

Amnesia who is based actual chad tells you 15 mogged any other girl. And you still cope so hard you kidding me? Plus the fact man in past went for 15 year olds like crazy means nothing to your low IQ brain right?

As for studies of course man lie to themselves to bend over for society and to Cope. Literally nothing new under the sun. That's why I only accept studies that go below 18 since they are only based non afraid ones.

And you can't provide one like that which shows preference for women in 20s over 15 year olds.

As for the fertility ones. Ofc they are blue pilled. You expected them to be based and.on first click on fucking goole blue pill central. You understand that we dismantled that when egg wise which is ultimate sign of fertility 15 year olds brutally mog. There was also based guy on reddit who explained it in more details. But I will let 

@Reckless Turtle 

@SkinjobCatastrophe 

Explain since they will do better job then me.

But it's not even necessary since study showing preference show that when it's based and goes below 18 man prefer 15 year olds. See posts here for suicide fuel for your coping ass.


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> You could get attractive jbs as htn maybe chadlite  stop coping you are in 20s and due to society pressure they would never go for someone that old you know it and you cope. Plus it's illegal and you are probably too high inhibiton to go for it so you also cope.


Idk why you keep coping that I’m an incel like you jfl
I’m here for fun, you’re here out of necessity


LocalDanger said:


> They never look like kids btw unless it's some rare cease of late development. They have big lips and developed bodies. And youthful glowing skin 20+ year old roasites can't ever have.


Would bet so much money that you’re basing this off girls on the internet and that you have minimal to no experience with these girls irl, they look kids irl just like how you can always tell a tranny is a tranny irl. You’re attracted to incel fantasies.


LocalDanger said:


> Amnesia who is based actual chad tells you 15 mogged any other girl. And you still cope so hard you kidding me? Plus the fact man in past went for 15 year olds like crazy means nothing to your low IQ brain right?


Amnesia the giga autist, i like how you base your worldview on everything from anecdotes to pedophiles.blogspot.ru


LocalDanger said:


> As for studies of course man lie to themselves to bend over for society and to Cope. Literally nothing new under the sun. That's why I only accept studies that go below 18 since they are only based non afraid ones.


Literally impossible to make you live in the real world, you would call thousands of studies “bluepill cope” as long as they disagree with you and any single study that agrees with you, no matter how janky, becomes law in your head


LocalDanger said:


> As for the fertility ones. Ofc they are blue pilled. You expected them to be based and.on first click on fucking goole blue pill central. You understand that we dismantled that when egg wise which is ultimate sign of fertility 15 year olds brutally mog.


Men are most fertile at the onset of puberty, women are STILL attracted to men in their 20s at all ages
Every normal person prefers 20s, it’s objectively the prime of life

where is this preference study which showed 15 year olds are preferred?
Why wouldn’t 18 be preferred in the other preference studies? How could a 50 year old be virtue signalling about 20 year olds when 18 would’ve gotten the same negative result, how are the articles virtue signalling a negative?


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> You could get attractive jbs as htn maybe chadlite  stop coping you are in 20s and due to society pressure they would never go for someone that old you know it and you cope. Plus it's illegal and you are probably too high inhibiton to go for it so you also cope.
> 
> They never look like kids btw unless it's some rare cease of late development. They have big lips and developed bodies. And youthful glowing skin 20+ year old roasites can't ever have.
> 
> ...


I CBA reading through these walls of text, but most modern fertility reports are not accurate because they only examine legal adults (18+) and are focused on finding a "window of fertility," despite the fact that woman are already declining in fertility in their late teens.

Women, on average, reach optimal peak fertility for their first pregnancy at around the age of 15-16.

Even chromosomal mutations, like Down syndrome, are immediately increasing in risk by the time a woman is of legal age to be reported (18): https://www.uptodate.com/contents/image?imageKey=OBGYN/75423&topicKey=OBGYN/5439&source=see_link


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> I CBA reading through these walls of text, but most modern fertility reports are not accurate because they only examine legal adults (18+) and are focused on finding a "window of fertility," despite the fact that woman are already declining in fertility in their late teens.
> 
> Women, on average, reach optimal peak fertility for their first pregnancy at around the age of 15-16.
> 
> Even chromosomal mutations, like Down syndrome, are immediately increasing in risk by the time a woman is of legal age to be reported (18): https://www.uptodate.com/contents/image?imageKey=OBGYN/75423&topicKey=OBGYN/5439&source=see_link


He’s arguing mainly for 14, 16 is fine.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> He’s arguing mainly for 14, 16 is fine.


Wait wait wait it was early 20s. And I said 15 is ideal. He said 15-16. 16 is also very close and jb. Him and me agree that if matured early 15 mogs. Am I a freak now?What happened to early 20s then? How can you cope so hard when the @Reckless Turtle showed you the facts on backing down like low IQ dog you are. Until recently you talked totally differently freak this freak that muh early 20s all man. But now cope weakness.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> He’s arguing mainly for 14, 16 is fine.


From a generalized evolutionary perspective, ages under 15-16 are only selected due to an increased chance of paternity certainty, but would not provide the most optimal pregnancy and offspring.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> I CBA reading through these walls of text, but most modern fertility reports are not accurate because they only examine legal adults (18+) and are focused on finding a "window of fertility," despite the fact that woman are already declining in fertility in their late teens.
> 
> Women, on average, reach optimal peak fertility for their first pregnancy at around the age of 15-16.
> 
> Even chromosomal mutations, like Down syndrome, are immediately increasing in risk by the time a woman is of legal age to be reported (18): https://www.uptodate.com/contents/image?imageKey=OBGYN/75423&topicKey=OBGYN/5439&source=see_link


Thanks for checking in he was calling all of us freaks now he is backing down a bit.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> From a generalized evolutionary perspective, ages under 15-16 are only selected due to an increased chance of paternity certainty, but would not provide the most optimal pregnancy and offspring.


Yeah 15 is fine tbh 14 was my previous thought due to that graph not personal expirence but makes sense it was a bit wrong my onetisi is 15/16 btw don't know exactly when her birthday is but in that range.


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Thanks for checking in he was calling all of us freaks now he is backing down a bit.


No you’re still 100% freaks
With this though I’ll concede there may be more freaks out there than I assumed, which is pretty disturbing. Even if that’s nature though society still decided what it sees fit regardless, natural =\= good

I still can’t find a single study that corroborates any of this, though, so for now I’m forced to just take everybody’s word for it until I can actually sit down and look into this. And none of it changes that you’re arguing for 14 when nothing suggests 14 is fine


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Yeah 15 is fine tbh 14 was my previous thought due to that graph not personal expirence but makes sense it was a bit wrong my onetisi is 15/16 btw don't know exactly when her birthday is but in that range.


Jesus fucking christ not only do you have a oneitis (jflllll) but she’s potentially underaged while you’re 23

jesus fucking christ.


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Wait wait wait it was early 20s. And I said 15 is ideal. He said 15-16. 16 is also very close and jb. Him and me agree that if matured early 15 mogs. Am I a freak now?What happened to early 20s then? How can you cope so hard when the @Reckless Turtle showed you the facts on backing down like low IQ dog you are. Until recently you talked totally differently freak this freak that muh early 20s all man. But now cope weakness.


I said early 20s is ideal and 16 is acceptable. At 16 the vast majority of girls are developed enough not to be children, so it’s FINE.

jfl at this cope that I’m “backing down” you can only call a freak a dirty freak so many times before it gets stale. You’re a little freak for more than just your pedophilia btw, I don’t even have to see you to know it’s over


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> No you’re still 100% freaks
> With this though I’ll concede there may be more freaks out there than I assumed, which is pretty disturbing. Even if that’s nature though society still decided what it sees fit regardless, natural =\= good
> 
> I still can’t find a single study that corroborates any of this, though, so for now I’m forced to just take everybody’s word for it until I can actually sit down and look into this. And none of it changes that you’re arguing for 14 when nothing suggests 14 is fine


Don't fucking cope jfl I said 14-15 at the beginning. And i admitted I was worng because that one graph I saw showed wrong info. Turtle showed me better ones.

Still 15 stays for fucking sure because it's 15-16 so 15 still in ideal. You understand you argue for early 20s 

Using cucked society to make an argument is lowest of low. It changes depends on some retarded things and means nothing compared to facts of biology.

Yes she is 15/16 I know only year when she was born not an actual date. But it's ideal rage and unlike you I don't cope like little abused dog who is scared of his actual wishes and desires.


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Don't fucking cope jfl I said 14-15 at the beginning. And i admitted I was worng because that one graph I saw showed wrong info. Turtle showed me better ones.


If you’re admitting 14 is wrong then you get a point from me.


LocalDanger said:


> Still 15 stays for fucking sure because it's 15-16 so 15 still in ideal. You understand you argue for early 20s


Ideal for fertility? Possibly, when I look up those studies and find the proof myself. For most men to want to fuck? Not sold on that yet at all even slightly. I’ve known too many child acting and looking 15 year olds to trust that.


LocalDanger said:


> Using cucked society to make an argument is lowest of low. It changes depends on some retarded things and means nothing compared to facts of biology.


Cope. You say that because you’re obviously a social reject. If tomorrow you could be gl and have society embrace you would kill your whole family to experience that


LocalDanger said:


> Yes she is 15/16 I know only year when she was born not an actual date. But it's ideal rage and unlike you I don't cope like little abused dog who is scared of his actual wishes and desires.


Jfl i already told you i find kids disgusting, and not just for their bodies but for their minds, I can’t stand when one of those stupid little shits opens their dumb face, early 20s mog because they’re actual people. Just because YOU like something and a study says 15 is fertile doesn’t even come close to meaning I like something.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> If you’re admitting 14 is wrong then you get a point from me.
> 
> Ideal for fertility? Possibly, when I look up those studies and find the proof myself. For most men to want to fuck? Not sold on that yet at all even slightly. I’ve known too many child acting and looking 15 year olds to trust that.
> 
> ...


No 14 is not wrong because it's still possible ideal in some cases. Since some girls develop earlier than others.

Generally tho 15-16 is absolute ideal.

Cope at you retard I'm GL but get worshiped by roasites in 20s my age. I don't give a single shit about them. Unlike your insurance narcissist ass I only care about others opinion when I desire something not for worthless validation from raosties I don't care for. So only 15-16 matters at all sometimes 17-18. 20s is roastie territory that gets mogged by 15-16 hard couldn't care less. Keep coping.

Caring about personality as a male? That's when you know copium overdose is near. When everything fell apart that's last thing you can hold onto last cope left. It's know fact that for men looks are litteraly everything it's undeniable unless you cope ofc. What mogs in primal attraction is beyond obvious. But as I said you are scared to admit your desires The moment you start rationalizing with bullshit like that it's over


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> No 14 is not wrong because it's still possible ideal in some cases. Since some girls develop earlier than others.


You lost the point, freak


LocalDanger said:


> Cope at you retard I'm GL but get worshiped by roasites in 20s my age. I don't give a single shit about them. Unlike your insurance narcissist ass I only care about others opinion when I desire something not for worthless validation from raosties I don't care for. So only 15-16 matters at all sometimes 17-18. 20s is roastie territory that gets mogged by 15-16 hard couldn't care less. Keep coping.


Lol yeah okay buddy, gl with a oneitis. Sure thing. Cope harder btw you’d give your left nut to be accepted and i can tell from your abused dog speech patterns that you’ve been a victim your whole life


LocalDanger said:


> Caring about personality as a male? That's when you know copium overdose is near. When everything fell apart that's last thing you can hold onto last cope left. It's know fact that for men looks are litteraly everything it's undeniable unless you cope ofc. What mogs in primal attraction is beyond obvious. But as I said you are scared to admit your desires


Cope men care more about personality that’s just a fact, you desperately scavenge for scraps because you’re severely autistic, almost certainly not gl at all, and have a deep insecurity. I only feel primal attraction to grown women, I’ve never seen a kid i wanted to fuck in my entire life.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> You lost the point, freak
> 
> Lol yeah okay buddy, gl with a oneitis. Sure thing. Cope harder btw you’d give your left nut to be accepted and i can tell from your abused dog speech patterns that you’ve been a victim your whole life
> 
> Cope men care more about personality that’s just a fact, you desperately scavenge for scraps because you’re severely autistic, almost certainly not gl at all, and have a deep insecurity. I only feel primal attraction to grown women, I’ve never seen a kid i wanted to fuck in my entire life.


I don't care one bit to be accepted

Being accepted is such a cope. But it works on low IQ dogs like you. Why do I care about being accepted I care about being desired and having sex with women I desire. Couldn't care less about some ugly roastir or even worse guys saying you are awesome man. Imagine being that much of abused low t subhuman to care about that shit 

Man care about personality? Major cope. Everyone knows it's all about looks and primal attraction to men. But if you care about personality it's giga over you rationalize which is instant cope. 

Yeah you couldn't even feel attraction jfl you cucked yourself now. You said you don't feel attraction ever towards most fertile females 15-16 year olds jbs. Nothing could prove you are more of a cuck than a fact that you suppressed your desires so deep to not feel attraction towards ideal fertile females jfl. And that's biological fact. So only logical conclusion is that you are abused dog suppressing his desire


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I don't care one bit to be accepted
> 
> Being accepted is such a cope. But it works on low IQ dogs like you. Why do I care about being accepted I care about being desired and having sex with women I desire. Couldn't care less about some ugly roastir or even worse guys saying you are awesome man. Imagine being that much of abused low t subhuman to care about that shit
> 
> ...


That’s a whole lot of cope.
You lash out against the idea of being accepted because you know you’ll never experience it in your entire life. We’re social creatures, only absolute abused dog rejects fight against that.

Jfl at this cope
You have to pretend I’m a cuck so you can feel better about being a giga autist lmfao

I just remembered you ask me to rate you jfl, you’re actually decent looking, and to me you have more jb appeal than anything, so your story doesn’t check out at all. Tbh everything you’ve said combined with what you look like says to me that there’s something SERIOUSLY wrong in your head, SERIOUSLY wrong.

get help asap, I don’t know how it’s even possible to end up as an abused dog without being subhuman


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> That’s a whole lot of cope.
> You lash out against the idea of being accepted because you know you’ll never experience it in your entire life. We’re social creatures, only absolute abused dog rejects fight against that.
> 
> Jfl at this cope
> ...


Yeah I did because I'm interested in your opinion despite totally disagreeing on other topics.Well yeah tbh I don't want to argue with you if you are ok towards to me when it comes to rating it loses the point i can't get angry then lol even if you say something is wrong with my head looks are everything unfortunately anyways so who cares I think there might be but not connected to jb attraction. I think it's most normal part of me.

We just have fundamentally different wiring it seems. We can't find common ground. But yeah I only feel attraction towards jbs exclusively so that might be only weird part of me and why I'm here.


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Yeah I did because I'm interested in your opinion despite totally disagreeing on other topics.Well yeah tbh I don't want to argue with you if you are ok towards to me when it comes to rating it loses the point i can't get angry then lol even if you say something is wrong with my head looks are everything unfortunately anyways so who cares I think there might be but not connected to jb attraction. I think it's most normal part of me.
> 
> We just have fundamentally different wiring it seems. We can't find common ground. But yeah I only feel attraction towards jbs exclusively so that might be only weird part of me and why I'm here.


Idk you seem like amnesia 2.0, you’re gonna end up 30 talking about “muh looks theory is dead” because you can’t survive being a giga autist even with looks

my advice, start doing normal shit and working on normal behavior, don’t end up like amnesia jfl
Imagine if amnesia was nt the dating game would be over for everybody


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> Idk you seem like amnesia 2.0, you’re gonna end up 30 talking about “muh looks theory is dead” because you can’t survive being a giga autist even with looks
> 
> my advice, start doing normal shit and working on normal behavior, don’t end up like amnesia jfl
> Imagine if amnesia was nt the dating game would be over for everybody


Could be legit him and me are same I am autistic no denying even after arguments I have to take that one can't lie here.

But it's over for me since I'm only attracted to jbs and they don't date 20+ guys since it's not nt and not accepted. I stand by my claim that they are ideal even tho we Brutally disagree you think I'm autistic I think you are cuck bla bla but doesn't matter what I'm trying to say other man can feel attraction to even 30-40 women while I struggle to feel anything for 20+.

If you have brain that fixated on something it's over so you lucked out if you still feel attraction towards 20+ after I told you all of these things. Because then you are normal and don't fixate on fact they are not perfect. Which imo even if cope is better.


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Could be legit him and me are same I am autistic no denying even after arguments I have to take that one can't lie here.
> 
> But it's over for me since I'm only attracted to jbs and they don't date 20+ guys since it's not nt and not accepted. I stand by my claim that they are ideal even tho we Brutally disagree you think I'm autistic I think you are cuck bla bla but doesn't matter what I'm trying to say other man can feel attraction to even 30-40 women while I struggle to feel anything for 20+.
> 
> If you have brain that fixated on something it's over so you lucked out if you still feel attraction towards 20+ after I told you all of these things. Because then you are normal and don't fixate on fact they are not perfect. Which imo even if cope is better.


16 year olds date 20+ year olds all the time
if you were nt you'd have had your wish by now since you're gl
tbh I used to underestimate the nt pill but now after seeing some stuff here I'm starting to think there's some truth to it, looks are still number one easily but there's a limit to how much of a weirdo you can be

I'm normal so I guess it's easy for me to downplay it


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 9, 2021)

loksr said:


> 16 year olds date 20+ year olds all the time
> if you were nt you'd have had your wish by now since you're gl
> tbh I used to underestimate the nt pill but now after seeing some stuff here I'm starting to think there's some truth to it, looks are still number one easily but there's a limit to how much of a weirdo you can be
> 
> I'm normal so I guess it's easy for me to downplay it


Unfortunately even in my country were it's legal it's giga rare due to influence from outside. It happened maybe before.

Yeah exactly I thought I should say that you since when I sent you to rate me I wasn't nt pilled enough. It's crucial legit.


It's so awkward now since I can't shout at you now that we have normal convo after we accepted previous argument leads nowhere lol I miss that it's a way for me to get anger out to call someone low IQ retard lol since you can't do that irl.

But at the same time we were spamming too much in this thread.

You then must have certain look if you can pull jbs easily it's not easy for me


----------



## loksr (Aug 9, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Unfortunately even in my country were it's legal it's giga rare due to influence from outside. It happened maybe before.
> 
> Yeah exactly I thought I should say that you since when I sent you to rate me I wasn't nt pilled enough. It's crucial legit.
> 
> ...


I do this all the time, I feel nothing when I have arguments online so most of my arguments switch to good conversation after I get bored of arguing

idk to me you have decent jb appeal from what I saw, I would definitely be willing to bet money that you could get your oneitis (depending on her looks level obviously) if you were nt (step one, don't have a oneitis)
edit: I only know about america so I can't really speak on other countries in that regard


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 10, 2021)

loksr said:


> I do this all the time, I feel nothing when I have arguments online so most of my arguments switch to good conversation after I get bored of arguing
> 
> idk to me you have decent jb appeal from what I saw, I would definitely be willing to bet money that you could get your oneitis (depending on her looks level obviously) if you were nt (step one, don't have a oneitis)
> edit: I only know about america so I can't really speak on other countries in that regard


Yeah same as me arguing is kind of fun but gets boring and repetitive after a while. Tbh when I write all that angry stuff it's like writing hahahaahahahah I'm not actually angry it's just I feel like if I call you low IQ and retard stuff like that then I usually think you will go all out and not lose interest in Convo. . Like it will make you stay in argument and make best possible contra points.I don't care as much to be sheeting at the screen lol. Same as you I feel nothing it's just a tool tbh. I think if you go too nice too early people don't go all out and are more prone to agreeing.

Also funny thing is I saw people calling out out to be a female when I searched you put and when you proved you were not it finished nicely I found it kind of fun.Proves
anger online is pretty fake most of the time.

Yeah idk some do show intrest a lot some don't I think I show my non nt traits too early to some. I can pm you if thats fine


----------

